# Lone Ranger and Tonto



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Lone Ranger and Tonto were camping in the wilderness. After they got their tent set up, both men fell sound asleep. Some hours later, Tonto wakes the Lone Ranger and says,"'Kemo Sabe, look towards sky, what you see?"
The Lone Ranger replies, "I see millions of stars." 
"What that tell you?" asked Tonto.

The Lone Ranger ponders for a minute then says, "Astronomically-speaking, it tells me there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Time-wise, it appears to be approximately a quarter past three in the morning. Theologically,the Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, it seems we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. What does it tell you,Tonto?"

"You dumber than buffalo... It mean someone stole tent."


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha. And, to think it had a floor.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL good one !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a good one it is.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh man that's hilarious!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, a very good one !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sometimes the most obvious answers are right in front of our face.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*A Good' en for sure* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

